# Like Snot Dripping from a 3 yr. Old's Nose



## Ysarex (Feb 18, 2018)

Out today running errands and it was getting late so my wife & I decided to just grab fast food on the way home. I'm in the drive thru placing our order when I see a special note on the display: They had deep fried Twinkies! WTF! I said to my wife, "that's insane, do you believe that? Have you ever heard of that?" And she says, "sure we had those when I was a kid in Memphis." "Explains some things about Memphis," I said.

Well I had to buy one because......... just because.

I took it home, put it on a plate and cut it in half. My wife says, "Oh gross! It looks like snot dripping from a 3 yr. old's nose!"

Joe




 

P.S. I am not eating it.


----------



## Rick50 (Feb 18, 2018)

Yum-Yum!


----------



## waday (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## smoke665 (Feb 18, 2018)

Deep fried Twinkies aren't bad, but if you want a real treat try a deep fried Moon Pie


----------



## Derrel (Feb 18, 2018)

I had part of a battered, deep-fried Snickers candy bar at the Polk County Fair about a decade ago. Hmmmmm...it was interesting. Not all that great really. I dunno...since the Twinkie brand was sold, I've had exactly one new-style Twinkie, and it seemed to me to be, somehow different than the older ones. I dunno...this deep-fried one you photographed looks awful, just awful.


----------



## enezdez (Feb 19, 2018)

Looks Yummy, When I Visit The South Again Later This Year Can I Buy That At Bojangles???  ;-)

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 19, 2018)

Rick50 said:


> Yum-Yum!



OK, I tasted it. It was crunchy outside and very sweet. They must dip it in a sweetened batter. But I had to get past my natural instinct of revulsion. It's just wrong. Not sure I know why it's wrong but it is.

Joe


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 19, 2018)

Something like this:


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 19, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Deep fried Twinkies aren't bad, but if you want a real treat try a deep fried Moon Pie



Who thinks these things up? Somebody with a deep fryer and too much time on their hands? Hey, let's go fire up the fryer, throw stuff in and see what happens?

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 19, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> Something like this:



OMG! That's it's!

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 19, 2018)

Derrel said:


> I had part of a battered, deep-fried Snickers candy bar at the Polk County Fair about a decade ago. Hmmmmm...it was interesting. Not all that great really. I dunno...since the Twinkie brand was sold, I've had exactly one new-style Twinkie, and it seemed to me to be, somehow different than the older ones. I dunno...this deep-fried one you photographed looks awful, just awful.



Yeah, my wife said county fair -- that's where she'd seen them. I stopped at the MO state fair once and saw the Spam recipe contest. Took a photo of the winner.



 

So lunch today will be Spam salad with deep fried cake and candy for desert. Time to shut up because my next comment is going to stray past the boundaries of political correctness.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 19, 2018)

enezdez said:


> Looks Yummy, When I Visit The South Again Later This Year Can I Buy That At Bojangles???  ;-)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Enezdez



It does seem like these things originate more south than north, but I'm betting that's a false and biased assumption. I'm sure they can think up something just as disgusting in Minnesota. In fact my son lives up there and married a local whose Grandfather proceeded to feed the poor boy lutefisk. It was so gross he brought some down here and forced it on me so he could watch me and laugh.

Joe


----------



## enezdez (Feb 19, 2018)

Ysarex said:


> enezdez said:
> 
> 
> > Looks Yummy, When I Visit The South Again Later This Year Can I Buy That At Bojangles???  ;-)
> ...




Scared to ask but I must, what is lutefisk?...  Is that some Norwegian/Icelandic dish from traditional emigres to the region?


----------



## Cortian (Feb 19, 2018)

Derrel said:


> I dunno...since the Twinkie brand was sold, I've had exactly one new-style Twinkie, and it seemed to me to be, somehow different than the older ones.


Same here, Derrel.

I didn't often eat Twinkies any more, anyway, but the one-and-only package I bought after they came back out missed the mark and I haven't bought another since.  Wasn't the same size, consistency or taste as the originals.


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 19, 2018)

enezdez said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > enezdez said:
> ...



They soak/preserve fish in lye which basically turns the fish into fish Jello. Great way to activate your gag reflex.

Joe


----------



## enezdez (Feb 19, 2018)

Cortian said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno...since the Twinkie brand was sold, I've had exactly one new-style Twinkie, and it seemed to me to be, somehow different than the older ones.
> ...



The new ones taste like rubber, I think they are imported from Mexico...Hostess went out of business and a Mexican company bought the name...If I am wrong then please inform me otherwise...


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 19, 2018)

Ysarex said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Something like this:
> ...


LOL


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 19, 2018)

I think I'd eat the drippy Twinkie before the Minnesota fish goo. I thought deep fried Twinkies were supposed to be good. Fish gelatin, I don't know... can't they flavor it? squirt some lemon in there or something? Who eats just gelatin of any sort anyway unless it's fruit flavored, granulated, and put in a little blue box?


----------



## Peeb (Feb 19, 2018)

This thread is just wrong in an epic way.


Subscribed.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 19, 2018)

I shouldn't have looked - Sno Balls!!! I used to love those.

Shows Hostess brands in Kansas City, and the company was bought by Apollo Global which started in '90.....  Anyway, apparently a US company but where they have things made I couldn't say. 

They better not mess with Ho Hos and Ding Dongs.


----------



## Cortian (Feb 19, 2018)

You know what I used to love?  _Little Debbie Oatmeal Creme Pies_.  I see 'em in the stores when I go shopping with my wife and threaten to buy a box.  She just takes a look, shakes her head, and tells me to go ahead if that's what I want.

Talk about sugar bombs!  I'm surprised they're not a controlled substance


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 19, 2018)

Ysarex said:


> Who thinks these things up?



Lot's of things work, some don't. I'm fond of "fried Pickles" and "fried Oriels"



 



Ysarex said:


> It does seem like these things originate more south than north, but I'm betting that's a false and biased assumption



I think this one qualifies as Northern A Deep-Fried Stick of Butter (On a Stick) at the Iowa State Fair


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 19, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> I shouldn't have looked - Sno Balls!!! I used to love those.
> 
> Shows Hostess brands in Kansas City, and the company was bought by Apollo Global which started in '90.....  Anyway, apparently a US company but where they have things made I couldn't say.
> 
> They better not mess with Ho Hos and Ding Dongs.


----------



## waday (Feb 19, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Who thinks these things up?
> ...


Fried pickles are good!

I've tried fried Oreos, and maybe it was just the place, but they turned out way too soft. Unless that's how they're supposed to be?

The last fried thing I ate at a street fair was a funnel cake. The oil wasn't hot enough, and the place was overwhelmed so they undercooked it. I took one bite. Mushy with oil draining down my throat. Right in the trash. I'm still working up my courage to eat fried foods at street fairs after that experience...


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 19, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Who thinks these things up?
> ...



Well, you're never to old to learn they say. This is a gastronomical niche (I hope it's a niche) I was not fully aware of.

Joe


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 19, 2018)

Another thing big at street vendors, markets and such are deep fried fruit pies. Fresh cooked while you wait. If you're lucky there is an ice cream vendor next door, selling homemade Vanilla Ice Cream,  to put a scoop on top, that's when I think I've died and gone to heaven!!!


----------



## weepete (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm Scottish, so we'll deep fry anything. Deep fried pizza is a favorite dish round my way, sometimes battered and called a pizza crunch. The one we used to get was deep fried Mars bars, but there was a craze going round when I was a teenager.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 2, 2021)

Ysarex said:


> They soak/preserve fish in lye which basically turns the fish into fish Jello. Great way to activate your gag reflex.


Lye turns body fats into soap.   Yummy.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 3, 2021)

Like snot from a 3 yr. old's nose ... this thread keeps on dripping.


----------

